# 8ft Sliding Patio Door Frame Not Plumb



## jrj221 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a 72x96 sliding vinyl patio door and the frame is not plumb. I can slide the door panel into the frame but have to push out on the handle to do so. The rollers are fine and it slides fine until it hits the frame as it closes. My gut is that it was not installed properly but now I need ideas on how to remedy the situation.

The way I see it, it was either installed on a warped board, or there is too much pressure coming from above. I plan to take off the interior trim first to see if it has too much downward pressure causing it to bow, then if that isn't it I will have to go from the outside and take that trim off to evaluate.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Extra details:

-House is 5 years old, in Kansas

-Door is made by MI Windows & Doors

-On back of house, used several times a day letting dogs in/out

-Problem has been there for almost the entire time we have had the house, but it is at the point now where I need to fix it. The builder was no help, I already tried when we first had the issue.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Its not that far out. 

Be sure to check the other adjustments on the door and see if they are all good. Most rollers can be put in single plane with the wall and work okay if they are well built. 

If everything else is good, cut all the caulking loose, pull some screws, and plumb it up. 

Check operation at that point as the out of plumb may not be the issue with the door. Check the panels for plumb as well. We see MI and other doors warp pretty easy.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I agrre with windows on wash.It's a little out but not enough to make that big of a difference.
Put your level on the inside of the frame where the door actually closes and check it.
The way you have your level angled in the pic checking the inside of the frame may not ammount to much.Some of these doors have screws under the weatherstrip and may just be as simple as tightening the top screw a bit and then sinching up the middle screw.
Not familiar with your make of door.


----------



## jrj221 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you guys for the help so far!

I put the level on the inside of the frame and it bows in slightly. Best I can tell the outside middle part of the frame needs to torque inward a little and that would align the frame correctly. The biggest challenge now is that the frame seems to be installed with fins and there are no screws within the frame itself; unless I am completely missing something. 

Any advice for adjusting the frame if it really is only attached by fins/caulk?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One the trims off check the framing, if it's off the doors going to be off.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Usually the fins are only on the outside .Take the trim off of the inside and see if you can correct it from there.May take a flat bar but once you get it corrected make sure you shim and secure it good.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is the door itself bent.?


----------



## jrj221 (Jan 20, 2015)

The door panel is not bent, I put the tape and level on everything I could and the only area where there is an issue with plumb or square is halfway up the frame on the latching side. It bends in towards the wall and out towards the backyard. I will pull the trim off this weekend and see what I can find.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If that's the case...
Secure the top and bottom, have a friend put pressure in the middle and secure it.


----------

